
Maximizing Disk Utilization with Incremental Compaction - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2020/01/16/maximizing-disk-utilization-with-incremental-compaction/
======
PeterCorless
Incremental Compaction Strategy (ICS) is unique to Scylla Enterprise. It
improves over the existing Size Tiered Compaction Strategy (STCS) common to
Apache Cassandra, DataStax Enterprise and Scylla by allowing far more granular
compactions. This results in a very low overhead (space expansion) when
running compactions. While the rule of thumb for STCS meant that you needed to
leave have your disk space free, now users will be able to utilize 80% of
their storage for data — which can save over a third in storage (and storage
costs).

